# Has anyone been paid for referring drivers?



## tampa (Jul 17, 2014)

How does that work and are there any stipulations? I have referred several but still have not received any money? It was supposed to be $250 per driver last I checked....Can you advertise on the internet?? Its all so confusing?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I have never referred any drivers to Uber, but I did refer UberComic from here on the forum to Lyft. I did get paid on it, but it didn't show up anywhere until they actually paid me. At that time it showed up on my weekly summary and was paid that same week.

I have a couple of other Lyft referrals right now that I hope pan out. For the driver these ones are $500.00 after 1st ride plus $1,000.00 per week guarantee for their first 4 weeks. For me $250.00 after their 1st ride.


----------



## tampa (Jul 17, 2014)

I have referred hundreds of people and am about to stop as I have not been paid yet? Anyone heard of an account being suspended for referring to many people to Uber?


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Referred 6 drivers, haven't been paid on a single one


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Got an email saying one of my 5 referrals started the process. That was 2 weeks ago, so the person should have their phone by now.


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

I referred my roommate about a month ago. When they sent him his driver package, they sent him the phone mount, the phone charger... and no phone. I don't know if he's notified them yet about it, but he doesn't seem really keen on driving for Uber; he already said he was planning on just doing the 10 rides to get the $250, then sending back the phone.

I'd kind of like to see him go through with the rides just so I can test out the theory of whether or not we actually get our referral money.


----------



## zakk the bear (Jul 8, 2014)

I have referred a number of drivers and paid on all of them.


----------



## tampa (Jul 17, 2014)

Zakk, how long did it take from sign up to payment?


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

I've referred 2 and have gotten paid $250 each after they completed 10 rides on Uber.


----------



## tampa (Jul 17, 2014)

How long did it take once you referred them before you received payment?


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

tampa said:


> How long did it take once you referred them before you received payment?


As soon as the 10 rides were complete Uber added 250 to my weekly check.


----------



## tampa (Jul 17, 2014)

How long does it take to receive your Uber phone? I cant remember for the life of me, its been about a month from signup till now, trying to figure it out.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

I referred 1 guy and was paid after I reminded them that he has been driving for well over 3 weeks, 50+ rides. You need to stay on top of them about it.


----------



## ktownla213 (Jun 20, 2014)

Are referral bonuses only for current Lyft drivers? Can I refer someone that doesn't currently drive for Lyft and still get the bonus?


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes, on my dashboard it says refer a friend and get $200


----------



## tampa (Jul 17, 2014)

they are for anyone, it varies by town but can be up to $250 for a new driver and $500 for a lyft driver. I heard if your a lyft driver who switches you need to email them and let them know that.


----------



## ktownla213 (Jun 20, 2014)

Does Lyft in Los Angeles offer any incentives for referring drivers also? I am not currently driving for Lyft and wanted to see if their are any incentives to drive for them as well.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

ktownla213 said:


> Does Lyft in Los Angeles offer any incentives for referring drivers also? I am not currently driving for Lyft and wanted to see if their are any incentives to drive for them as well.


You might want to contact Lyft directly and see if there is any special I am unaware of for LA. They are super stingy on giving any really good bonuses down there for some reason.

I would be happy to refer you at the standard rate of $150.00 after 20 rides if you don't find that they have any other deals for LA. Hit me up via private conversation if you need me.


----------



## tampa (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes I live in LA and drive for both, message me your email address and I will shoot you over a referral. I think they just bumped it up to 150


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow, Uber only $50 or $100 in SD--hard to tell as I have seen both $$$ figures in the last week. I do have one referral with App pending. He has to find a new site to do vehicle inspection as those thieves from Express Tire would not approve his car unless he bought 4 new tires!!! They wanted to sell me two when I took mine there and failed me too. My vehicle had 13,000 miles at the time!!! I went to my dealer for my 15,000 miles check up and they passed everything including the tires Express said needed replacement. Maybe all your referrals are not completing the process as they don't want to have to buy $500 worth of tires. In CA any BAR certified mechanic can fill out the form.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

The two people I have referred, I got payed the next week, as long as they got on the road and made a few trips, did the people you referred actually turn on their dispatch radio "iPhone" .


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Would it benefit Lyft to be waiting in the wings for the Uber Hourly Guarantee to end? Then go hard at Uber Drivers who are not on Lyft yet?


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2014)

I was paid $250 after 20 rides. I had to ask about 4 times though.


----------

